# Mary Howley, AKC's Breeder of the Year 2013



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

Congrats Mary! Long long over due! What you do and have done for our sport. The dogs that have started so many people's lives....many have come from you and your program. Such a wonderful history for so many different types of retrievers and their people. I tip my hat to you fine lady. Thank you for what you've given to us! May God bless you and all our dogs. Congrats to you Mary Howley, AKC Breeder of the Year for 2013


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Agreed what Mary doesn't know about breeding dogs isn't worth knowing. I am a life Member of the Madison Retriever Club and have known her for a long , long, time. She has answered my questions on numerous occasions relating to the dogs.


----------



## Mastercaster (Oct 31, 2010)

Well deserved!


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Congrats to MARY!!! Couldn't happen to a nicer person!!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Don't know Mary, but certainly know of her through RTF. Her offspring of retrievers are a nice for the sport. So many out there do so well! and continue to do so. Nice award and well deserved. Congratulations!


----------



## waterdog711 (Jan 18, 2011)

If I ever acquire as much knowledge as Mary has forgotten about retrievers, I will die happy. She is one of a kind.

I've had two Candlewood's pups and dealing with Mary and everyone she associates with has been a real pleasure. 

Congratulations!


----------



## wojo (Jun 29, 2008)

Congratulations Mary and thanks for Gunner.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Mary!

I first met her when training alone at Gallaghers (field trial grounds - Madision Retriever Club). I was a new member and she came down off the levee with "Rita" just out for a morning walk. Her smile, spirit and humor is contagious. 

One day during the last series of an Amateur, I was working at the line. Several dogs in a row had some really wild hunts on the long bird. After the last dog had run, I had a chance to quietly ask her, "What was going on out there?" Her matter of fact reply with a twinkle in her eye was "It's a field trial." That left me chuckling to myself for quite awhile. 

As I recall she had a really cool little truck dog that had never learned to "give up a bumper" (very entertaining).


----------



## Bob Z (Mar 16, 2013)

As I recently posted, I just picked up a new pup fr Mary this past Saturday. What a wonderful lady. She allowed my wife and I to visit her and the litter anytime we wanted. I learned so much from her and a good friend of mine is now getting a pup from her as a pet.based on my recommendation. I know he will get a great dog too.


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Congratulations Mary!
When i started my kennel, Candlewood kennel was a reference to me, a reference of outstanding achievement and personal vision of Labrador breeder.
Never thought Mary would be so generous to me, i was fortunate to have some nice and constructive discussion with her about her vision.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

A breeder story about Mary and her expertise. I was judging a DU field event with Mike Lardy doing the Open event and I was doing the Amateur both with co-judges. My bitch came in season at the same time and it was about the 10th day. I took her to Vern Weber's place to leave her to be bred with FC/AFC Abe. Vern said he couldn't get a tie. I asked Mike if they could take her at his place to try to get the tie with Abe. Dave Smith was working for Mike at the time, they tried and tried well past the twelve day. I thought after the 12th day it was difficult to get a breeding. Of course they made contact with the Guru Mary and she agreed to assist. It was the 17th day and they got the tie. I learned something then and Mary told me it was not uncommon to get ties that late. There were six pups in the litter, two became field Champions, one became a pointed AA dog made the Derby List and went on to title for his Master Hunter and his UKC HRCH. I got an award from AKC as the owner breeder of one of the FC/AFC's . Mary used her glitter dust, her expertise . Thank you Mary I don't even know if she is aware of that tiny assistance she did with her vast breeding background. I learned that day!


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Mary Howley is an example of someone who has done it correctly, what a legacy.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I cannot think of anyone more deserving of such an honor than Mary. She has my respect and admiration for all she's done, and even more impressive is the way she is open to sharing her knowledge. She's friendly and open and willing to give advice to anyone smart enough to take it.  
Bravo, Mary...congrats!!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Who else could they give it to?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

mjh345 said:


> Who else could they give it to?


That was my first thought. I never knew there was a "Breeder of the year" award. But if not Mary, WHO???? Can someone list some prior recipients? I don't know her, did meet her once. But you would have to live in a cave of non retriever people not to know of her success and experience.


----------



## mathewrodriguez (May 11, 2011)

It's an award that encompasses all breeds.


----------



## Troy Tilleraas (Sep 24, 2010)

Congrats Mary! It is long overdue, and as the thread shows She knows her business!!!


----------



## Zach Taylor (May 20, 2013)

Congrats to a well deserving Lady!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Well deserved award for a very knowledgeable breeder and a very nice person to boot.


----------



## Chuck Ward (Nov 28, 2012)

Congratulations! Well deserved and long over due!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Congratulations. I've only whelped two or three litters but I'm curious what qualities constitutes Breeder of the year award?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

2tall said:


> That was my first thought. I never knew there was a "Breeder of the year" award. But if not Mary, WHO???? *Can someone list some prior recipients*? I don't know her, did meet her once. But you would have to live in a cave of non retriever people not to know of her success and experience.



Eddie Bauer- 1974


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## John Paske (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats Mary!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Awesome for Mary, she is truly one of a kind, deserves that recognition and so much more.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

duk4me said:


> Congratulations. I've only whelped two or three litters but I'm curious what qualities constitutes Breeder of the year award?


http://www.akc.org/press_center/article.cfm?article_id=5238


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Anyone know what percentage of puppies she whelped that went on to FC/AFC? That would be a pretty cool stat...

/Paul


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Congratulations Mary! You certainly deserve the title of "AKC Breeder of the Year." The Candlewood name is recognized by every Lab enthusiast in the country. Your contribution to the working Lab is unmatched.


----------

